# Amp for Sansa Clip+



## vic225

Anyone using an amp with the clip + and what method do you use to hold the amp and the clip together??


----------



## NiceCans

Part of the beauty of the Clip is it's small size and handy clip-on ability, making it extremely portable an unobtrusive. To add an amp would be to defeat the purpose of it's design, not to mention that the Clip has surprisingly good sound for such a small device.

 If you insist on an amp, why not place a band of elastic or velcro abound the amp and simply CLIP the Sansa to the band?

 I have found that the more stuff I need to carry (the larger/heavier it is) the less likely I am to have it with me all the time when I may decide I wish to use it. My Clip and my ER6 never leave my purse.


----------



## turnstyle

I use my Clip+ unamped -- but if you can wrap something around your amp (for example, double-sided velcro) perhaps you could simply clip your Clip+ to that?


----------



## turnstyle

Hah, NiceCans beat me to it!


----------



## swmtnbiker

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *NiceCans* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Part of the beauty of the Clip is it's small size and handy clip-on ability, making it extremely portable an unobtrusive. To add an amp would be to defeat the purpose of it's design, not to mention that the Clip has surprisingly good sound for such a small device._

 

Exactly. My Clip/Etymotic HF5 combo sounds *amazingly* good playing FLAC source files, and they're so light and tiny I'm hardly aware of them. The extreme portability is like having whipped cream with a cherry on top thrown in for free. Adding a amp would be like buying a Prius and dropping in a big V8. Why?


----------



## prone2phone

amp is not for clip, its for headphones, if you mean size then fiio e5


----------



## swmtnbiker

Amp is "not for clip"??? What? You are aware that in this application an amp is used to amplify the output of a SOURCE (the Clip in this case) then feed the amplified signal to a headphone, right?


----------



## prone2phone

nevermind


----------



## swmtnbiker

Ah, I simply misread your comment since the OP didn't mention the cans he was using. At any rate, I was commenting on the need for even considering an amp in this instance. As an alternative, perhaps the OP should think about the possibility of going with a headphone/earphone that would provide excellent performance without one. As NiceCans rightly pointed out, strapping an amplifier to a tiny device like the Clip totally defeats one of its design triumphs.


----------



## vic225

well i'm actually using UM3X and Turbines, and I normally use my Ipod with a 2Move, just wondering if anyone uses an amp with the Clip =)


----------



## Azathoth

On the odd occasion, I do use my Clip+ with a FiiO E5 on bass bost for that extra kick, cans used being the Grado SR325is.


----------



## vic225

yea.. the Clip + lacks a slight kick on the bass on some tunes =)


----------



## Azathoth

Hmmm I wouldn't say that. The Clip+ has plenty ample bass with my other cans (KSC75, PX100). I just feel like the SR325is needs extra slam for some genres e.g. doom, gothic.


----------



## Armaegis

The clip and e5 are practically the same size, and combined are still smaller than most players out there.


----------



## bba1973

My BSG cmoy works nice with my Clip+, but it really doesn't make a whole lot of difference. It adds a little more punch here and there, but nothing too substantial.


----------



## Justin Uthadude

I have the regular clip and use it with a mini3. Although it doesn't require an amp, I think it sounds better with one. As for portability, it fits in the same size pocket as my cell phone. It's easy to slip it off the velcro for ultra portable again.
 .





 .


----------



## RASeymour

I pair it with FiiO E5 mostly because it isn't too much trouble. Otherwise, I agree the Clip+ is just fine alone. The FiiO adds a bit of punch to some music, but not across the board.


----------



## Shoey Peachew

...and don't forget the FiiO E3. For only $6.25 it's worth a try. I use it attached with velcro stickers with the original Clip and KSC-75 and it sounds great, lots of fun. I've read some people say the bass sounds tighter than the E5, but I noticed it also suffers from some pretty noticeable hiss with my crappy Senn. CX300.


----------



## kretzschmar

i use mine with a fiio e5 like the others, it helps with a little bass boost.


----------



## vic225

I'm trying it with my 2move which i use with my Ipod usually...


----------



## FraGGleR

This is how I used to clip my fiio e5 to my clip. 






 Put them opposite each other and clip the clips together. I had to do this because of the anemic bass of my old Shure E2C's. Ever since I got my Meeelectronics M6's, I haven't needed the e5 and agree with others that the itty bittyness of the clip and some iem's is money for the pocket or purse (or murse). If you are using headphones that need amplification, then like others said, I would get a rubber band or similar strap, put it on your amp, and then clip the clip to it.


----------



## kostalex

Clip with Supermicro sticked by the double sided tape.


----------



## kostalex

Clip is clipped to the silicon ring wrapped around the Pico:


----------



## kostalex

Clip is velcroed to D2 Viper:


----------



## kostalex

I removed the clip and its lock from Clip, making its back a flat surface. Then I sticked FIIO E5 by double-sided tape:


----------



## ShenaRingo326

hi everyone,

 when u guys use the clip with an amp.. what volume and EQ settings do u use on the clip?

 thanks


----------



## kostalex

I maxed E5 volume and use Clip volume control. EQs depend on the headphone used, no EQ with good headphones.


----------



## GreatDane

Nice pics kostalex. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Here's my contribution. It looked odd but sounded great.


----------



## Armaegis

Like many others, I just use the Clip with an E5. They're roughly the same size and I just use their respective clips to hold on to each other.


----------



## ShenaRingo326

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kostalex* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I maxed E5 volume and use Clip volume control. EQs depend on the headphone used, no EQ with good headphones._

 

is that (amp max volume, adjust headphone out volume on dap) the recommended way of volume control for dap+amp? or does it really depend on the specific dap+amp?

 thanks


----------



## GreatDane

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ShenaRingo326* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_is that (amp max volume, adjust headphone out volume on dap) the recommended way of volume control for dap+amp? or does it really depend on the specific dap+amp?

 thanks_

 

When amping a DAP with no line out I usually max the DAP volume and adjust the amp.


----------



## Lil' Knight

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *GreatDane* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_When amping a DAP with no line out I usually max the DAP volume and adjust the amp._

 

That's what I always do.


----------



## fantasybuzz

Hi everyone, I'm using sansa clip+ vs beats tour by dre. Do I need any amp for better sound quality?


----------



## matchuk28

i used a clip + with the ie8 from my experience every time i add the e5 to the combo the audio quality isnt as good i think the cllp plus doenst need amping


----------



## Anaxilus

Quote: 





matchuk28 said:


> i used a clip + with the ie8 from my experience every time i add the e5 to the combo the audio quality isnt as good i think the cllp plus doenst need amping


 

 I wish that was true then I probably wouldn't have started searching for other players.  You might just not get along w/ the E5 or how its being implemented.  E5 might synergize poorly w/ the IE8.  That's not a reflection of the Clips attributes.


----------



## alphaphoenix

Late poster, but I don't amp my clip+.  Curious if anybody tried amping it with the RSA Shadow being it close to the same size.


----------



## LFF

Quote: 





alphaphoenix said:


> Late poster, but I don't amp my clip+.  Curious if anybody tried amping it with the RSA Shadow being it close to the same size.


 


  I did while I had a shadow on loan. They make an awesome match and the Shadow is just ever so bigger than the tiny Clip+. IMHO, they make the ultimate portable combo in terms of size.


----------



## alphaphoenix

"Please don't say that," says my aching wallet and lost presidents.


----------



## fantasybuzz

My clip+ & Monster beats tour are coming, lol, may I try the RSA shadow or any amp else? By the way...which is the suitable charger for clip+?


----------



## Guidostrunk

The Shadow and the Clip+ is awesome. The most ultra portable rig IMO. I use to own the shadow and the sound was phenomenal with the clip+.
  Quote: 





fantasybuzz said:


> My clip+ & Monster beats tour are coming, lol, may I try the RSA shadow or any amp else? By the way...which is the suitable charger for clip+?


----------



## Guidostrunk

Agreed, almost i dentical in size. The Shadow is a little thicker. Not by much.
  Quote: 





lff said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Anaxilus

Quote: 





fantasybuzz said:


> My clip+ & Monster beats tour are coming, lol, may I try the RSA shadow or any amp else? By the way...which is the suitable charger for clip+?


 

 iBasso T3 is another option.


----------



## matchuk28

im listening to my ie8's from the e5 and iphone ... the e5 is def needed on the iphone it expands the soundstage and controls the bass but i seriously dont think its needed for the clip plus it sounds great without it but this is just my imprssion


----------



## LarsPT

Would you say an E5 helps on SQ with a Clip+ and Sunrise Sw-Xcape's?


----------



## ZV3

I also use the Clip + E5 with Bass Boost on, this combo does appear to degrade clarity slightly, but I need the increased Bass and volume, so it's a trade-off.


----------



## LarsPT

Quote: 





zv3 said:


> I also use the Clip + E5 with Bass Boost on, this combo does appear to degrade clarity slightly, but I need the increased Bass and volume, so it's a trade-off.


 


 Ok but my main concern is, without any "boosting", can you perceive any difference in SQ with/without the E5? I haven't completely burned in my Xcapes but I'm lacking just a little bit of bass. Right now I'm using an iPod classic and the EQ in bass boost setting completely kills it, it's awful. I'm waiting for the end of the month to get the Clip+ so I can get custom EQ, and I'm trying to figure it whether an E5 is worth it or not...


----------



## snapple10

[size=10pt]Not sure of the terms but when I add E5 to my clip + and s-4/ turbine, the music sound far away. I like the clip straight into earphones- clearer and fun.[/size]
   
  [size=10pt]But my iPod is another story; E5 gives my iPod more juice. [/size]


----------



## ZV3

Quote: 





larspt said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Well, yes there is a slight drop in SQ with the clip+E5, but I think this made up for in a slightly larger soundstage and obviously increased volume when using the E5. I tweak the EQ (which I don't like to do) to compensate for the slightly decreased treble when using the E5.
   
  I think Fiio get the right amount of bass using the bass booster, but it still sounds great with the
  bass-booster in the "off" posistion. The E5 is a great little amp and does really well for it's size.


----------



## LarsPT

Hmm... I'm gonna try clip+ direct to headphones then... and see what I think about it. Then maybe get an E7... when the budget allows for it (x-mas maybe )


----------



## matchuk28

yeah i have the same experience using clip plus to turbines or ie8 just seems sq decreases overall 
   
  are u guys lowering the volume of the source and relying on the amp to boost the volume? like for example with a crappy amp on the iphones u would rather use the e5 to amp the signal to listening levels right?


----------



## fantasybuzz

has anyone used clip+ with fiio e7? I saw the e7 has 2 phone jacks in google. I'm looking for a splitter and a amp for my clip+ and beats tour by dre phone. Should I buy fiio e7?


----------



## LarsPT

I'd like to hear your opinions here
http://www.head-fi.org/forum/thread/524554/what-to-get-clip-vs-fuze-vs-fuze
   
  Thanks!


----------



## proedros

is getting the arrow amp 'too much' for the clip+ ?
   
  i was thinking of buying a J3 as well , but my question is should i buy the j3 or the arrow first ?
   
  Thanx !!!


----------



## coolben

I'm getting a Fiio E5 for my Clip+ as well!
   
  Was thinking of creating an interconnect that will look something like this...

  
  So heres my question, is it advisable to solder the leads from the jacks right onto the leads of the other jack?
  First problem that comes to my mind is, what if they somehow touch each other and cause a short?
  Don't think I can squeeze any heatshrinks in given how short the leads are going to be...
  Quote: 





kostalex said:


> I removed the clip and its lock from Clip, making its back a flat surface. Then I sticked FIIO E5 by double-sided tape:


----------



## Skoobs

Quote: 





coolben said:


> I'm getting a Fiio E5 for my Clip+ as well!
> 
> Was thinking of creating an interconnect that will look something like this...
> 
> ...


 

 thats a cool idea. i would be in for one. 
   
  theres is nothing wrong with directly attaching the leads together (although they are probably too short for this) as long as the connected leads dont touch each other. i sometimes put slips of plastic between my soldering spots just to make sure they dont touch after i glue the thing together.


----------



## vayne08

Will this setup sound great? 
   
  Sansa clip+ with fiio e11 + ATH M50? 
   
  dont care even if the fiio is bigger hehe... any thoughts?


----------



## Achmedisdead

Quote: 





vayne08 said:


> Will this setup sound great?
> 
> Sansa clip+ with fiio e11 + ATH M50?
> 
> dont care even if the fiio is bigger hehe... any thoughts?


 
  E11 would be overkill for that setup. I use a FiiO E6 with my Clip Zip....perfect pairing!


----------



## vayne08

haha why will it be overkill? xD


----------



## 7nationarmy

Clip+ paired with GoVibe Derringer. Match made in heaven, in terms of size 
   
  Short impression abt the amp: Clean, neutral sounding (no coloration), slightly widens soundstage. IMO best paired with bassy IEM, since its clean sound will improve details in mid-high frequencies. Bought these at ~37USD (awesome discount by Jaben), and IMO it is better than E11. Bad things to list: still using AAA battery, and it is already discontinued.
   
  Can't find any Velcro, so rubberband it is.


----------



## Achmedisdead

Quote: 





vayne08 said:


> haha why will it be overkill? xD


 
  It's more power than you'll ever use. I have the ATH-WS55, which specs fairly close to the M50, and the high gain mode of the E11 is too much power to use....low gain is perfect. So better to use an E6 which sizes perfectly with the Clip+.


----------



## vayne08

Quote: 





achmedisdead said:


> It's more power than you'll ever use. I have the ATH-WS55, which specs fairly close to the M50, and the high gain mode of the E11 is too much power to use....low gain is perfect. So better to use an E6 which sizes perfectly with the Clip+.


 
   
   
  thanks for that info dude... but will still try to test it though, I'm not gonna lose anything sooo its fine with me. thanks again


----------



## EDP

My GF's clip+ simply does not have the power to reach a desireable volume. The maximum volume is just about acceptable. Is it the 80 ohm DT1350 I'm using (and does the clip sound a bit louder on lower impedance cans/IEMs), or is it my deafness? I'm pretty sure I'm not that deaf... It's just that my Cowon D2 reaches extreme volumes with that headphone unamped. I know the D2 is a powerful PMP, but it seems to me that the clip+ is a powerless PMP. any thoughts?


----------



## Achmedisdead

Quote: 





edp said:


> My GF's clip+ simply does not have the power to reach a desireable volume. The maximum volume is just about acceptable. Is it the 80 ohm DT1350 I'm using (and does the clip sound a bit louder on lower impedance cans/IEMs), or is it my deafness? I'm pretty sure I'm not that deaf... It's just that my Cowon D2 reaches extreme volumes with that headphone unamped. I know the D2 is a powerful PMP, but it seems to me that the clip+ is a powerless PMP. any thoughts?


 
  If your location in the settings is in the EU, your volume is capped. Re-install your firmware and change the location to North America and then you'll have a volume option in the settings...normal and high. Choosing high will give you more volume to play with.


----------



## EDP

Quote: 





achmedisdead said:


> If your location in the settings is in the EU, your volume is capped. Re-install your firmware and change the location to North America and then you'll have a volume option in the settings...normal and high. Choosing high will give you more volume to play with.


 

 Wow, thanks for the heads up. I really didn't know that the EU restricted the max volume on the Clip+.


----------



## Achmedisdead

Quote: 





edp said:


> Wow, thanks for the heads up. I really didn't know that the EU restricted the max volume on the Clip+.


 
   
  Yes, the nanny state thinks it knows best.


----------



## Minkypou

ibasso p4, just saying.


----------



## axizor

Sorry for resurrecting a dead thread, but what could you guys recommend today for 250ohm phones (DT990)? I want a nice amp under $100 for my new Clip+. I want something that will be able to fit in my pocket. I was thinking about the E07K.
   
  Do I need an amp/dac combo or is just an amp necessary?
   
  Thanks.


----------



## EDP

aeberbach said:


> Sorry for resurrecting a dead thread, but what could you guys recommend today for 250ohm phones (DT990)? I want a nice amp under $100 for my new Clip+. I want something that will be able able to fit in my pocket. I was thinking about the E07K.
> 
> Do I need an amp/dac combo or is just an amp necessary?
> 
> Thanks.




A DAC is only needed to convert a digital signal. The Sansa Clip+ doesn't have a digital out, so it's not needed. Could save you a few bucks. If you have any other audio source with digital out, you might want a DAC, though. Just know that a under $100 DAC does the job, but won't be as good as a $500 DAC.
It is hard for me to recommend an amp. I have one experience only, and it's great. I can't compare with other amps, though. I use a JDS Labs cMoyBB and I love it with my Beyerdynamic DT1350. A really cheap bang for your buck and very portable amp that looks awesome as well.


----------



## axizor

Quote: 





edp said:


> A DAC is only needed to convert a digital signal. The Sansa Clip+ doesn't have a digital out, so it's not needed. Could save you a few bucks. If you have any other audio source with digital out, you might want a DAC, though. Just know that a under $100 DAC does the job, but won't be as good as a $500 DAC.
> It is hard for me to recommend an amp. I have one experience only, and it's great. I can't compare with other amps, though. I use a JDS Labs cMoyBB and I love it with my Beyerdynamic DT1350. A really cheap bang for your buck and very portable amp that looks awesome as well.


 
  Ah, thanks for letting me know.
   
  i've looked at the CmoyBB as well and it's definitely on my list.


----------



## oHUTCHYo

Would you suggest I need an amp for my Clip+ and some JVC FXZ200 I have on the way?


----------



## Skoobs

I have a Fiio E5 Amplifier if you are interested.


----------



## acllaim

I, too, felt the E5/6 was perfect for my Clip. The E11 just seemed like too much.


----------



## jring

In my experience you don't need an amp with the clip+ with >95% of headphones. I currently listen at comfortable volume with my K141 - yes, that's those 20 year old 600 ohm cans - and it's not the clip but my ears which don't wanna go louder.
  
 Also my HF5 are sounding just fine unamped and they're not so easy to drive. I tried to amp with my O2 but I can't hear a difference.
  
 Whoever built the clip (and especially the amp section) deserves a medal.
  
 So if it's to quiet with the original firmware - set it to "Rest of the world" when asked after a factory reset or just rockbox it.
  
 If you are lacking bass 'cause you are used to bass heavy amps... rockbox it and EQ to your taste.


----------

